# MoYu WRM 2021 is not bad!



## Dan the Beginner (Jul 19, 2021)

*WARNING. The magnet adjustment screw in the corner pieces are designed to be turned only in one direction - clockwise. Turning the other way will damage the plastic screwdriver provided. If you use a metal screwdriver instead, it could damage the cube's adjustment system.*

I hope this early impression review will provide some more info about the WRM 2021 than reviews currently available, esp if anyone is considering both this and the Tornado V2. To make it fair, I did my comparison of this new cube with a backup copy of the Tornado V2. So they are both new (and not fully broken in). 

They are like brothers. They have practically the same size, weight, and also colours. The WRM 2021 has a slightly more pleasant Yellow colour, which is not as greenish as on the other one. The WRM 2021 has a more matt surface and the Tornado V2 is shinier but not exactly glossy. The WRM 2021 has edges that are slightly sharp and you can feel them when rubbing the finger across the cube, esp the corner pieces where the different colours join. The Tornado is smooth in comparison and feels like a higher quality product. It also sounds quieter, lower-pitched and more solid. The WRM 2021 comes with lots more screws and springs and it is clearly the choice if you want to fine-tune, especially since the Tornado V2 has a rivet preventing disassembly and replacement of its springs. However, I found both are very usable straight out of the box, though my WRM 2021 is faster and looser. After tightening the screw to match the Tornado V2 (and my preference for a little more stability), and also lubricating both with a couple of drops of Martian, I found that they are just about the same, except for the differences mentioned in sound and the feel due to the surface. I should point out that these differences are very minor. I would be very happy with either one.

I leave it to others to judge their performance, esp corner cutting and how much it matters in solve. Online reviews have pointed out that the Tornado does not corner cut as well as other flagships. It has not caused me any problem, but I am a beginner and I can't turn fast. The adjustment possibilities are obvious advantages for this new WRM2021, and all those extra tools, accessories and spare parts are such a bargain for a cube that costs just a few dollars more than an already low-priced Tornado V2. The winner is - the consumer! 

Personally, given what I like, i.e. light weight, small size, quietness and smoothness, I still prefer the Tornado. Its weaknesses have not bothered me as I can adjust it to exactly how I like it without touching the springs and it is certainly more capable than me as far as turning performance is concerned. So, I like it and prefer turning it more than the WRM 2021, but YMMV.


----------



## LBr (Jul 19, 2021)

I personally don't have either of these cubes, but moyu have a tendency to make fast cubes, and qiyi is more well known to make controllable cubes, although I've heard that this rendition of the wrm is more blocky and slow, which sounds like a qiyi cube (lol). If you have had to tighten the wrm to meet your preferences, just go for the tornado, as your preference plays to it's strengths more


----------



## Kaiju_cube (Jul 19, 2021)

thank you for the review. I've been checking here every day hoping someone would post a review. 

I'm disappointed to see the brand logo is a sticker instead of printed on like the Tornado or Gan. 

Printed always looks much better to me. And often the sticker just wears off. (My MGC elite with the gold 'M', doesn't have an 'M' anymore, just a totally clear blank sticker.)


----------



## the dnf master (Jul 19, 2021)

Kaiju_cube said:


> thank you for the review. I've been checking here every day hoping someone would post a review.
> 
> I'm disappointed to see the brand logo is a sticker instead of printed on like the Tornado or Gan.
> 
> Printed always looks much better to me. And often the sticker just wears off. (My MGC elite with the gold 'M', doesn't have an 'M' anymore, just a totally clear blank sticker.)


Well logo stickers are easier to remove. I literally spent 5 minutes straight removing my Valk logo with an eraser.


----------



## Kaiju_cube (Jul 19, 2021)

yeah, guess it's just a preference. 

For some reason I was just hoping the Moyu logo would be printed on. 

no big deal.


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Jul 19, 2021)

the dnf master said:


> Well logo stickers are easier to remove. I literally spent 5 minutes straight removing my Valk logo with an eraser.


I removed the logo to my Rubik's brand when I first started cubing because I hated looking at it. I used sugar.


----------



## Dan the Beginner (Jul 20, 2021)

The Tornado has more of those little touches, design efforts. The logo is just one of those details I have not mentioned. The internals are black and may look prettier to some. The adjustment screws for magnets are easier to see with their red colour and their screw slots easier to find as they are reflective. The + (stronger) and - (weaker) signs are less confusing to indicate magnet strengths and directions to turn (than 1 to 5 for distances). There are yellow circles around those screw heads, which are larger. The WRM 2021 has 2 sets of 1-5 numbers forming a circle around the screw head, which means the numbers are very small and hard to see, and prevent use of a larger screw head even though the cubes are the same size. The finish on the edges of the Tornado is smoother. These are some of the reasons why I call it a higher quality product. 

All the settings on the Tornado are set to their midpoints. The WRM 2021 however have all settings for spring tension set to 1, and that is the same for their magnet settings as shipped, but six or seven were on 3. The 1 setting could be a worry if the cube feels just right out of the box, as there may not be much to adjust if you want to go lower than 1, e.g. if you like stronger magnets. I hope I am not being too harsh here. The design of the details does show that the Tornado V2 is a fresh and completely new design.


----------



## Kaiju_cube (Aug 9, 2021)

I finally picked up the new WRM and .. it's ok? Sort of underwhelmed to be honest.

I own the JPerm cube which is the RS3M cube with (grease?) something inside it that slows it way down, and that's exactly what the WRM feels like... without being greasy.

The cube isn't bad, but I've been so knocked over by Dayan and Gan and the Tornado v2 lately I was just expecting something more along those lines I guess. Those cubes 'feel' like flagship cubes. The WRM just feels,... well like a Moyu cube I guess. Not bad but not 'premium'.

I like Moyu just fine and love their big cubes, I guess I was just expecting something more than a RS3M feeling cube. (though it feels like a RS3M that's been setup, a tiny bit stiffer, and lubed with grease instead of speedlube.)

Not a bad cube but with shipping+tax it was over $30. and compared to a Gan M Lite or a DaYan Tengyun v2 around the same price I really think the DaYan or Gan is a much nicer, smoother, more premium feeling cube.

the WRM 2021 _is _a nice cube to use though. I guess I just feel like it's a $20. cube and not a $30.+ cube. It is breaking in very nicely, too. 

...then again I really like the Moyu GTS3 with the slight edges (that doesn't seem to be liked on Youtube),.. so take anything I say with a grain of salt. Hahaha.


----------



## Dan the Beginner (Aug 10, 2021)

I found both this 2021 and the AI Cube by Moyu not the highest quality in terms of how they look and feel. I was also slightly disappointed at first and that is also because of all the high praises on YouTube. I try to point out negatives in my impression reviews, as I don't want to provide misleading information to others. I try to be fair and not criticise too much, eg the Moyu App, which is near unusable due to the poor design and funny English, as well as the lack in documentation and support. As for this Weilong 2021, it is still pretty good, just a little harder to turn or less snappy than other best cubes (moment of inertia?). The RSM 2020 is still the best IMO in terms of turning performance, though heavier and bigger, but that may be fine to most.


----------



## Kaiju_cube (Aug 10, 2021)

yeah I definitely don't think the WRM 2021 is a _bad cube. _But it feels like the RS3 gets you like 85% of the way there for like $8. So I wonder where the other $23. went? 

Plus looking at the DaYan cubes with the cool red and blue magnets, the Tornado with the very cool red magnets surrounded by yellow circles sitting in black internals (seriously the Tornado is a damn cool looking cube!).. the WRM 2021 is just sort of crude in comparison. The magnets look plain, the internals are nothing special, and the MoYu logo is a sticker? 

it just doesn't at all seem like a $30 cube. It's not bad, just overpriced for what you get. 

You could argue the extra money went towards the ridiculous amount of accessories it came with, but speaking only for myself, I never touch that stuff anyway. I take the cube out of the box and generally use it as is. Add a couple drops of lube if it needs it. I never touch the tools, springs, bags, etc that half these cubes come with.


----------



## abunickabhi (Aug 10, 2021)

WRM 2021 has stunned me. I came from WRM 2019 and GTS3 background, and was stunned to see the improvements MoYu was able to do in 2 years with speed, weight and quality.


----------



## MoYuMaster (Aug 10, 2021)

Kaiju_cube said:


> yeah I definitely don't think the WRM 2021 is a _bad cube. _But it feels like the RS3 gets you like 85% of the way there for like $8. So I wonder where the other $23. went?
> 
> Plus looking at the DaYan cubes with the cool red and blue magnets, the Tornado with the very cool red magnets surrounded by yellow circles sitting in black internals (seriously the Tornado is a damn cool looking cube!).. the WRM 2021 is just sort of crude in comparison. The magnets look plain, the internals are nothing special, and the MoYu logo is a sticker?
> 
> ...


While I do agree with a bit of your premise, I disagree with some things. How would you justify the previous WRMs? They were more expensive with less features. As cool as the DaYan cubes look, they have obvious performance drawbacks, especially the ZhanChi Pro. I think the WRM 2021 is a solid all rounder, especially since it seems like it feels more polished than the previous WRMs. While I agree that aesthetically the WRM 2021 lacks a lot, I think that it’s solid. It makes it difficult to justify the price of the GAN cubes (except the 11 M Pro), and I’ve seen that the Tornado V2 catches a lot. All the previous WRMs came with the tool box yet the prices keep going down, and I definitely don’t agree that it’s overpriced. Then again it’s my opinion.


----------



## qwr (Aug 13, 2021)

GAN better step up their game


----------



## HD Truong Giang (Aug 13, 2021)

Yup WRM 2021 is very good, but I prefer WRM 2020, so my friend and I will trade in the future


----------



## Kaiju_cube (Aug 25, 2021)

after a couple more weeks and a couple hundred solves I have to say the WRM 2021 has grown on me. Initial impressions were underwhelming, but it's broken in very nicely and gotten very smooth and I have to say I'm using it more than the Tornado now. It's not fancy like the Tornado or the Tengyun v2 (the Tengyun lately I use more than any other cube),.. but it's a really nice cube. 

I paid like $36 for it and was underwhelmed, but now I'm seeing it near $25 on Amazon and other places, and for that price it's a pretty great cube. 

I really don't like spending more than $30 on cubes. I think around $25 is really a sweet spot for a good, higher-end cube. It's hard to justify $65. Gan cubes when you can get very good cubes for under $30. 

Anyway I can admit when I'm wrong. First impressions didn't knock me out but the WRM 2021 did slowly warm me over. It's just a very simple and good cube. Not fancy looking but it works very well.


----------



## Sanjay Sebastian (Aug 25, 2021)

I feel the best cube on the market right now is the Wrm 2021, it is used by many notable cubers like max park and a few content creators like Milan(Cubehead) and Its predecessors are also used by cubers like Tymon and Luke


----------



## HD Truong Giang (Aug 25, 2021)

Kaiju_cube said:


> after a couple more weeks and a couple hundred solves I have to say the WRM 2021 has grown on me. Initial impressions were underwhelming, but it's broken in very nicely and gotten very smooth and I have to say I'm using it more than the Tornado now. It's not fancy like the Tornado or the Tengyun v2 (the Tengyun lately I use more than any other cube),.. but it's a really nice cube.
> 
> I paid like $36 for it and was underwhelmed, but now I'm seeing it near $25 on Amazon and other places, and for that price it's a pretty great cube.
> 
> ...


Vietnam sells the WRM 2021 full version for $13,49


----------



## Kaiju_cube (Aug 25, 2021)

I'm sure we pay more import and duty costs because they ship to us all the way from the other side of the world.

...also we're dealing with hyper-inflation on most everything these days due to massively increased shipping costs and other things I wont mention because I don't want to taint the board with 'the real world/politics/life'.


----------



## qwr (Aug 25, 2021)

also EU people have like 20% VAT


----------



## Dan the Beginner (Aug 26, 2021)

HD Truong Giang said:


> Yup WRM 2021 is very good, but I prefer WRM 2020, so my friend and I will trade in the future



Its there a reliable Vietnamese online shop for cubes?


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Aug 26, 2021)

yeah shipping really sucks for people in canada. So close yet so expensive


----------



## qwr (Aug 26, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> yeah shipping really sucks for people in canada. So close yet so expensive


that's what Canadians get for living in a second rate US


----------



## HD Truong Giang (Aug 26, 2021)

Dan the Beginner said:


> Its there a reliable Vietnamese online shop for cubes?


RNT, H2 Rubik Shop, NT Rubik Shop, Little Kobo, The Gioi Rubik
(NT Rubik Shop sell GAN 11M DUO for $25,54)


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Aug 26, 2021)

qwr said:


> that's what Canadians get for living in a second rate US


you're gonna cause the rare sighting of a pissed Canadian


----------



## Kaiju_cube (Aug 26, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> you're gonna cause the rare sighting of a pissed Canadian



it's ok, they say, "Sorry" after they beat you up.


----------



## Dan the Beginner (Aug 28, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> yeah shipping really sucks for people in canada. So close yet so expensive



Well, even for me, so far away down under here in Aussieland, I found TheCubicle's shipping hard to understand and justify. I would have ordered _many_ times from them already as they seem to have really good service, professional customisation, and some hard to find and interesting products, but stopped each time because of the ~US$30 shipping charge ! (unless you are prepared to wait 20 days). I thought we are in a globalised world and there's a lot of money to make from sales to the whole world.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Aug 28, 2021)

Dan the Beginner said:


> Well, even for me, so far away down under here in Aussieland, I found TheCubicle's shipping hard to understand and justify. I would have ordered _many_ times from them already as they seem to have really good service, professional customisation, and some hard to find and interesting products, but stopped each time because of the ~US$30 shipping charge ! (unless you are prepared to wait 20 days). I thought we are in a globalised world and there's lots of money to make from sales to the whole world.


What about local shops like dailypuzzles?


----------



## Dan the Beginner (Aug 28, 2021)

Dailypuzzles and speedcube.com.au are both great, but don't have all the products, the customisation service, and hard to find or older cubes, special editions nand accessories.


----------



## Tabe (Aug 28, 2021)

Dan the Beginner said:


> Well, even for me, so far away down under here in Aussieland, I found TheCubicle's shipping hard to understand and justify. I would have ordered _many_ times from them already as they seem to have really good service, professional customisation, and some hard to find and interesting products, but stopped each time because of the ~US$30 shipping charge ! (unless you are prepared to wait 20 days). I thought we are in a globalised world and there's a lot of money to make from sales to the whole world.


It's not their fault. Shipping is crazy expensive from the US.


----------



## Dan the Beginner (Aug 28, 2021)

Tabe said:


> It's not their fault. Shipping is crazy expensive from the US.


I have ordered things from other major US shops, e.g. B&H, and especially for low cost items like camera accessories, lens hood or flash unit, what you say is quite true, and it's not worth it except when you need something not available from anyone else. However, in this case, the cost of shipping a cube still looks way too expensive.


----------



## qwr (Aug 28, 2021)

Dan the Beginner said:


> Well, even for me, so far away down under here in Aussieland, I found TheCubicle's shipping hard to understand and justify. I would have ordered _many_ times from them already as they seem to have really good service, professional customisation, and some hard to find and interesting products, but stopped each time because of the ~US$30 shipping charge ! (unless you are prepared to wait 20 days). I thought we are in a globalised world and there's a lot of money to make from sales to the whole world.


You know that any cubes from Cubicle would be made in China, shipped to the US in Cubicle's warehouse, then shipped to Australia? It's far more efficient to buy direct from China or a local store if you live in Australia. The only reason big companies can do international shipping is through negotiating large scale shipping contracts and warehouses.


----------



## Dan the Beginner (Sep 6, 2021)

*UPDATE & FINAL THOUGHTS.

I just added a warning in my first post here. Anyone who is buying or who already own one should read. *

My WRM 2021 is now living a new life in the body of the Moyu AI Cube, after I took all its pieces and put them onto the core of the Moyu AI Cube, and they will stay there, as I like the transformed smartcube so much.


----------



## Romy4 (Sep 7, 2021)

I’ve been loving the WRM 2021 much more than the tornado ( it is really slow no matter what I do) However one of the magnet adjustments on the WRM is stuck on 4. I’ve only ever turned it clockwise and it happened when I first adjusted it the day I received it. It hasn’t made a noticeable difference to the performance even though I have the other magnets on setting 1. Has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## Dan the Beginner (Sep 7, 2021)

Romy4 said:


> I’ve been loving the WRM 2021 much more than the tornado ( it is really slow no matter what I do) However one of the magnet adjustments on the WRM is stuck on 4. I’ve only ever turned it clockwise and it happened when I first adjusted it the day I received it. It hasn’t made a noticeable difference to the performance even though I have the other magnets on setting 1. Has anyone else experienced this?



It seems the screw is stuck inside and you could be turning the whole cylinder, rather than turning just the screw. If so, I suggest applying a dry lubricant inside and only inside, and then gently push the screw in and out, while twisting or juggling very gently clockwise and anticlockwise. Hopefully this will free what's is stuck.


----------



## Romy4 (Sep 8, 2021)

Dan the Beginner said:


> It seems the screw is stuck inside and you could be turning the whole cylinder, rather than turning just the screw. If so, I suggest applying a dry lubricant inside and only inside, and then gently push the screw in and out, while twisting or juggling very gently clockwise and anticlockwise. Hopefully this will free what's is stuck.


Thanks for the advice it hasn’t worked unfortunately but it’s not a huge problem.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Sep 8, 2021)

Dan the Beginner said:


> *UPDATE & FINAL THOUGHTS.
> 
> I just added a warning in my first post here. Anyone who is buying or who already own one should read. *
> 
> My WRM 2021 is now living a new life in the body of the Moyu AI Cube, after I took all its pieces and put them on the Moyu AI Cube, and they will stay there, as I like the transformed smartcube so much.


Rest in peace.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Sep 23, 2021)

Kaiju_cube said:


> it's ok, they say, "Sorry" after they beat you up.


How do you know????


----------



## Kaiju_cube (Sep 23, 2021)

Because they're Canadian, it's in their constitution. 

A fine bunch of chaps they are.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Sep 24, 2021)

Kaiju_cube said:


> Because they're Canadian, it's in their constitution.
> 
> A fine bunch of chaps they are.


hmm, or are you a victim?


----------



## Kaiju_cube (Sep 24, 2021)

I work with Canadians, their politeness is something we often joke about.


----------



## Ultimatecuber0814 (Sep 26, 2021)

Oooh, thanks for the review, will check it out! 

If you want to search for reliable Vietnamese cubing shops, check out the Giới Rubik! I heard it's one of the more popular cubing shops in Vietnam. This is the online shopping website: https://thegioirubik.com/


----------



## Dan the Beginner (Sep 27, 2021)

Ultimatecuber0814 said:


> Oooh, thanks for the review, will check it out!
> 
> If you want to search for reliable Vietnamese cubing shops, check out the Giới Rubik! I heard it's one of the more popular cubing shops in Vietnam. This is the online shopping website: https://thegioirubik.com/


Thanks. I was hoping there are sites that use English, but this site is also in Vietnamese only.


----------



## Ultimatecuber0814 (Sep 27, 2021)

Dan the Beginner said:


> Thanks. I was hoping there are sites that use English, but this site is also in Vietnamese only.


Oh, ok. Your welcome


----------

